# Pinarello, kinda



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Okay, I can't stand it anymore. I'll post the first one.

(no, I don't own a Pinarello, or an Opera for that matter. But this one is beautiful)


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Opera details.....*

I know no one asked yet, but I am willing to bet a few people are wondering how Opera bikes tie into the Pinarello line. So here's the story for those who don't know it.

A few years ago, Pinarello signed an exclusive contract to use only Dedacciai tubing. The catch with that is that Deda doesn't make carbon or titanium tubesets and Pinarello wanted to make bikes out of those materials. So they created Opera bikes as a spinoff company so they could experiment with other non-Deda tubesets.

Just a little FYI

Russ


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

*Intresting, but....*



russw19 said:


> A few years ago, Pinarello signed an exclusive contract to use only Dedacciai tubing.


Thanks for the info... but I'm confused... my '02 Galileo has a Lens 7003 T6 badge on the seat tube. Is Lens affiliated with Dedacciai?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

If I am not mistaken, it's proprietary, but still made by Dedacciai. If you look on the Pinarello webpage, they list the Prince as using "Pinarello SL" tubing. It's still made by Deda, but exclusively for Pinarello. The Opera is listed on Pinarello's site as using "Opera Pegaso Pinarello", but it is really just proprietary shaped Deda EOM 16.5 steel. Pinarello uses exclusive sizes and shapes that Deda doesn't sell to other frame builders.

If you look on cbike's website (one of the US' s bigger Pinarello importers), they list the Galileo as using Deda 7003 Alloy tubing. Pinarello doesn't put tubing stickers on their frames anymore, but it is still all Deda tubing.

Russ


----------

